# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Хостер форума

## Luka

Вроде он, не могу гарантирывать, но судя по трассингу он.             http://www.fortressitx.com/
P.S. Очень извиняюсь, что создал как новую тему, ошибся.

----------


## grey

> Вроде он, не могу гарантирывать, но судя по трассингу он.             http://www.fortressitx.com/
> P.S. Очень извиняюсь, что создал как новую тему, ошибся.


 это хорошо что ты вводишь в заблуждение ФСБ  :Smile:

----------


## Luka

Нда, ошибка на уровне понимания постановки задачи  :Smile:  
Это не хостер конечно, это DataCenter, где собственно физически находится форум. 
Ночью попытаюсь выявить хостера.

----------


## groma

мда, бывает)) что, недоброжелателей прибавилось? 
хостера ищется минуты за 2, как и личные данные владельца, увы.

----------


## grey

> мда, бывает)) что, недоброжелателей прибавилось? 
> хостера ищется минуты за 2, как и личные данные владельца, увы.


 а давайте сейчас все карты раскроем, чтобы форум закрыли. похоже все этого хотят

----------


## groma

> а давайте сейчас все карты раскроем, чтобы форум закрыли. похоже все этого хотят


 а давайте повежлевее

----------


## fallen_angel

))) zahost.ws - вот и хостер.

# host suicide-forum.com
suicide-forum.com has address 213.248.61.200
# host 213.248.61.200
200.61.248.213.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer zahost.ws.

С хостингом в случае чего могу помочь. Сервера очень жизнеустойчивы ))).

----------


## grey

> ))) zahost.ws - вот и хостер.
> 
> # host suicide-forum.com
> suicide-forum.com has address 213.248.61.200
> # host 213.248.61.200
> 200.61.248.213.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer zahost.ws.
> 
> С хостингом в случае чего могу помочь. Сервера очень жизнеустойчивы ))).


 надо не жизнеустойчивы а абузоустойчивы) и высокоаптаймовы ещё)
ну и дешёвые ещё. не более 0.5уе/мес, так как рекламу пихать на подобные сайты нехочу.

----------

